# am i the only single winemaker



## jamesngalveston (Jan 5, 2014)

just accured to me, every single person here talks about there wife are husband.
I am single, mostly...by choice........ as much as i would like a wife, it will not happen...
Is everyone here married...kinda interesting...
Is there an average age of winemakers
Questions, questions..
People tend to get in like groups,I just wonder if the average wine maker is married,middle age,2 cars in the garage,3 dogs, 3 kids,and an suv in the driveway.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 5, 2014)

69 years old and married. Didn't get married until age 37 at which time I gained a wife but lost (sold) a motor cycle, lost (sold) a tractor, etc. Seems Janet felt furnishing the house I had more important than keeping my toys. On the plus side it was with my wife's urging that I started this wine making hobby a year ago almost to the day.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am married to the most wonderful women I ever knew. Shame we didn't meet until we were both 50 ish. We very much get each other. I never thought I would beg married a second time that is for sure.

We have no kids at home and only one partly on my payroll. Just her insurance.

2 dogs, she is allergic to cats. We do have an SUV, but it does get 30 mpg.

Oh and I am 56.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 5, 2014)

Well seems as if it all turned out well, congrats.
First wife...1 year
Second wife 8 years
Thrid wife 11 years, and a pickup load of money.
I give up...I am not loyal, end of story....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 5, 2014)

cmason, your pic speaks for its self, very happy...hats off to you bud.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 5, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> just accured to me, every single person here talks about there wife are husband. I am single, mostly...by choice........ as much as i would like a wife, it will not happen... Is everyone here married...kinda interesting... Is there an average age of winemakers Questions, questions.. People tend to get in like groups,I just wonder if the average wine maker is married,middle age,2 cars in the garage,3 dogs, 3 kids,and an suv in the driveway.



Wow how did you do that? Sort of hit the nail on the cookie cutter family  I'm married, 2 kids instead of 3 but I do have 3 dogs and 1 car and 1 SUV in the driveway.... Garage is way too cluttered to park anything in there! I was the last one to clean it up and not doing it again! I should add that this is my 2nd marriage and we all know that marriage is not always peaches and roses lol we always have to deal with each other's idiosyncrasies along with the good stuff! 

What about the lady friend you had over for dinner? Isn't it hard to keep all the ladies at bay with all that booze at your place? Lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 5, 2014)

I give em name tags....LOL


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 5, 2014)

52 and married for 26 to either the best woman or the devil's sister (depending on how she is feeling that day). She is my taste tester and looks forward to getting together with my wine friends on this site. No pets, but 2 kids and if you want to call a Honda CRV an SUV, then we have a SUV.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 5, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I give em name tags....LOL



My ex is on to his 4th and she happened to be his sister-in-law so don't feel so bad lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 5, 2014)

chestnut, I can even figure that one out.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 5, 2014)

James, I read the title and my first thought was... "except for that philandering [email protected] JamesinGalveston." Naturally, it turned out to be your post. I hope you're not offended, it was meant as a compliment.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 5, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> chestnut, I can even figure that one out.



Haha... Ok after two other wives after me and two more kids, ex is now with his brother's wife!! Not good, "Auntie" is now the "step monster" blech! Thank gosh my kid with him is 22 and won't be screwed up like his recent babies from his last wife! The 3 of us have sort of formed an ex-wives club muhahaha!


----------



## jswordy (Jan 5, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Haha... Ok after two other wives after me and two more kids, ex is now with his brother's wife!! Not good, "Auntie" is now the "step monster" blech! Thank gosh my kid with him is 22 and won't be screwed up like his recent babies from his last wife! The 3 of us have sort of formed an ex-wives club muhahaha!


 
Dang, does Jeff Foxworthy know about this? That's some good material, right there!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 5, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Dang, does Jeff Foxworthy know about this? That's some good material, right there!



Haha do you think I could capitalize on this?? ;-)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 5, 2014)

Married, two boys; 6 and 4. My second marriage, her first. My first was early, and brief. Then i stayed single for a good long while until I found a woman patient enough to put up with me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> My ex is on to his 4th and she happened to be his sister-in-law so don't feel so bad lol





jamesngalveston said:


> chestnut, I can even figure that one out.



So James when you divorced your wife is she still your cousin?


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 5, 2014)

My Husband and I will be married 31 years in July. We have 2 girls and they gave us 2 wonderful Granddaughters each. We do have 2 dogs and a cat, but not the car and SUV. It's a 4 door truck and an SUV. We need something to pull the boat.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 5, 2014)

Dan, wouldn't that be his cousin once removed?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

...or once had!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmafo!.......


----------



## Julie (Jan 5, 2014)

Boy are you two are on a roll, I would never think James would marry a cousin. My thought was more like his whiskey sales lady!


----------



## Gwand (Jan 5, 2014)

I think James and Wilt Chamberland may have something in common ::


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Dan and Julie, I've had to clean apple wine spray from my keyboard twice.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 5, 2014)

Married my trophy wife the first go-round.  No SUV, pets, kids, etc.

James, I sincerely recommend you read "Sex at Dawn." And give a copy to your belles, too. It helps everyone understand everything!


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm 31, will have been with Bryan for 15 years this spring - actually married for to him for 8 years this coming summer. 

2 kids, ages 3.5 & 1.5, no pets, 1 car, and one truck to pull the trailer.

Been making wine since spring 2012!


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 5, 2014)

I just turned 40 and have been with my wife for 20 years and married 18. I.m a stay at home dad to two boys, one dog, two cats, lots of fish and a few reptiles (no snakes allowed per mom). I have a 4 door pick up to tow the fifth wheel camper and she drives the fuel efficient sedan. However, we did just add a suv for the 15 year old who'll be driving next month.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 5, 2014)

You guys all gave me a good laugh reading this thread. I needed it today, thanks! Married 22 yrs, both of us our 3rd marriage, 3rd time is the charm! 3/4 ton Dodge pick-up, Dodge Intrepid, Subaru Outback (unwanted but kind of inherited!), 2003 Harley 883, 2003 Harley 1200, 2008 Harley Road King, 2007 Victory King Pin Tour, 500 Polaris 4 wheeler. No kids at home, they all went back to TX! Couldn't handle our winters.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm also single, my wife passed away about 2 years age to breast cancer. She was a great lady (elementary school counselor ).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 6, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> I'm also single, my wife passed away about 2 years age to breast cancer. She was a great lady (elementary school counselor ).



GaDawg, I am really sorry for your loss. I am sure that was an ordeal for you. Hope you are doing well now.

I am 71, married (married the heck out of her!), one daughter, two grandchildren, two cars, two dogs, retired, of course. I got back into making wine in 2011 after a 15 year hiatus and started making wine more than 60 years ago with my Grandfather.


----------



## zalai (Jan 6, 2014)

I am single 2 ! Divorced and I am living together with my girlfriend for 8 years .


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 6, 2014)

GaDawg, I'm very sorry for your loos.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 6, 2014)

Me and the Mrs got engaged after knowing each other for a whole 3 months. 
Got married 1 year (to the day) of our meeting. 
Been married now 24 years and she is the left brain to my right. 

Have no kids, 1 dog (duke), and no SUVs.

I am 51 years old and my wife is not.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 6, 2014)

Runningwolf, i swear i did not know she was my cousin, till after....lol


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Rocky, I am doing well. A cousin got me into wine-making when he said "after all that is what our ancestors did in the North Georgia mountains"


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 6, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> I'm also single, my wife passed away about 2 years age to breast cancer. She was a great lady (elementary school counselor ).



Sorry for your loss GaDawg, my husband's friend's wife is going through cancer for the third time - not pleasant...


----------



## Elmer (Jan 6, 2014)

With the same women for 18 years. Married 9.
2 kids (7, 4)
1 cat (dog adoption papers are pending)
2 parakeets
2 hermit crabs
2 cars
1 pool
1 grill
1 house 
3 jobs (between the 2 of us)
no girlfriends!

and still only 4 carboys!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 6, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> I'm also single, my wife passed away about 2 years age to breast cancer. She was a great lady (elementary school counselor ).


GaDawg I am very sorry for your loss


zalai said:


> I am single 2 ! Divorced and I am living together with my girlfriend for 8 years .


zalai if you've been living with your girlfriend for 8 years I don't think you get to claim single 

Married 27 years, second for us both. 5 kids,(none still at home)1 granddaughter,1 grandson and 2 granddaughters on the way, 1 this month,1 next .No suv


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ive got a GF for the past 2 years ( or is it three?), I have never been married and I plan on having no offspring... I do have lots of wine aging as well as my home built desktop PC.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 6, 2014)

hermit crabs, thats not a pet thats bait where i live...lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 6, 2014)

Elmer said:


> With the same *women* for 18 years. Married 9. [Emphasis added]
> no girlfriends!



Married nine of them for 18 years!? Well, I suppose it is relatively easy when your home cooking includes that much variety!


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 6, 2014)

Where I grew up the saying is *"You dont lose your wife, you just lose your turn"*

cheers

52, married 19 years to my lovely wine taster, have been making wine/beer longer than that, no kids, 1 dog, 1 truck and SUV. Had the 97 ford since new and needed the SUV to get around in these crazy East Coast winters


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jan 6, 2014)

Married Once - Together for 9.5 years, married 6.5 years
4 yr old daughter
7 yr old Chocolate Lab
6 yr old Yellow Lab
5 yr old Gordon Setter
2 Cats (that I don't like)
1000 Ringneck Pheasant
500 Chukar Partridge
4 Fish (daughters)
7 Carboys - Just picked up a 3 gal, two 5 gals, and a 6 gal this past weeked for $95!

Very appreciative of this forum for the last 6 months since I got into this!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 6, 2014)

oh heck...you raise pheasants....are these to hunt.....Paul..i see some pheasant dinners on the table.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jan 6, 2014)

Sell to anyone but mostly to hunt clubs.

This may be the last year we raise a couple thousand birds. Pens collapsed with snapped off posts in bad May snow. Spent all summer rebuilding only to have an end catch fire from the electric fence and then an ice storm in early December took the top nets down again. This year has been a lot more work than it has been worth!


----------



## jswordy (Jan 6, 2014)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> Sell to anyone but mostly to hunt clubs.
> 
> This may be the last year we raise a couple thousand birds. Pens collapsed with snapped off posts in bad May snow. Spent all summer rebuilding only to have an end catch fire from the electric fence and then an ice storm in early December took the top nets down again. This year has been a lot more work than it has been worth!



What the heck kind of electric fencer you got that will catch something on fire? I use electric fencers all over the farm, never seen that.

Is it true that game-farmed quail will not survive if released into the wild to establish a population? Cotton farming around me a few years back completely wiped out the quail and I'd like to restock.


----------



## Simpsini (Jan 6, 2014)

Been married 37 years (we dated for 4). Hate to think about where I would be withour her. We got 1 dog, 2 grown kids and only 4 carboys.


----------



## jkrug (Jan 6, 2014)

48, been married 24 yrs(easiest going /greatest going lady yah wanna meet) 3 kids ranging from 14 - 23 Yrs. About 8 carboys.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 6, 2014)

wordy..i had an electric horse fence...the desert grass would catch on fire when it called tall.
i bought 10 pairs of farm raised bob white quail 2 years ago. let them go.
didnt see any for about 18 mos...this summer when it got hot, they were coming to water...not sure how many ..but they have survived ...I hope to see more this spring...


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jan 6, 2014)

been married 15 years this coming August to my best friend since the age of 5. We will both be 38 this spring. 
2 girls - 1 age 8, 1 age 5
5 chickens no dogs no cats
1 - 4 wheel drive pickup and a sedan no suv
been on this weird wild wine ride for 3 yrs 
14 carboys
On Wisconsin


----------



## Gwand (Jan 6, 2014)

Age 61 Married 31 years to a wonderful women
Two grown kids, 24 and 26
1 dog
About 30 white tails in back acres 
Fiat and CRV
12 carboys


----------



## TomK-B (Jan 6, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> So James when you divorced your wife is she still your cousin?



Only on a wine making forum would I *not* be surprised to read this!

I'm 58, married for 31 years with two grown children (25 year old son and 21 year old daughter). We have one dog, a 2 year old Giant Schnauzer who guards my wine, and a hive of bees who live in the back yard (going to make some mead next summer). No truck or SUV, only a Civic and an Altima. I have four 6-gallon and two 3-gallon carboys. I've been making wine for about three and a half years.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 6, 2014)

Married not living with any more. Eight children all out on their own.
20+ grand kids plus 5 great grand with 2 on the way. Living with my
G.F. 19 years. And only 73.

bill


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 7, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I give em name tags....LOL



James, maybe if you threw away the used name tags instead of leaving them by the back door... just a thought


55, married for a total of 36 years. 3 years the first time, and 23 this time. (No, I didn't learn my lesson the first time I married him.) 3 grown & self sufficient daughters, 2 son-in-laws, 4 grandkids. 2 dogs, one 7 yr old SUV and a company truck.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 7, 2014)

wpt-me said:


> Married not living with any more. Eight children all out on their own.
> 20+ grand kids plus 5 great grand with 2 on the way. Living with my
> G.F. 19 years. And only 73.
> 
> bill



All I gots to say to you Bill is WOW!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jan 7, 2014)

jswordy said:


> What the heck kind of electric fencer you got that will catch something on fire? I use electric fencers all over the farm, never seen that.
> 
> Is it true that game-farmed quail will not survive if released into the wild to establish a population? Cotton farming around me a few years back completely wiped out the quail and I'd like to restock.



It was a 25 mile fencer encompassing 1/2 acre of pens. I ran two strands (one at 6" height and one at 12") of poly rope and it seems when it would touch grass, it would singe the grass off. Conditions must have been perfect to get that fire going, and then perfect to stop it before it took down everything.

I have heard the same for pheasant, everyone says stick your money into habitat. I agree but after you have the habitat, the birds have to come from somewhere. We'll see come spring. With the problems we had this year, I think about 500-600 birds got out with most of them hens. Although, its early and this winter I'm sure is going to be hard on them. 

Forgot to mention...
I'm 33
Have a 97 Chevy Ext Cab (wood hauler)
08 Kia Sportage (wife's)
09 Chevy Crew Cab (my work truck)


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 7, 2014)

52. 18 years married to a wonderful lady, 1 pickup, 1 Prius (only for gas mileage for wife's commute), just sold the SUV , 2 teen boys (15 & 14), 1 dog.
Life is good.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok, personal stuff, ok...

Married to first wife 16 years, two step-kids.
Ended very badly. Swore I'd never marry again.
Met my second wife during the 2 1/2 year divorce of my first.
She was going through a divorce as well. Swore she never would marry again.
After seven years dating we figured we may as well get married.
Got me three more step-kids. 
Now, I've got like half a dozen (step) grand-kids.

Everyone's grown up and out now. Just me and her (plus one fat cat and two stupid dogs), and we love it!


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 7, 2014)

Marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence, second marriage is the triumph of hope over experience.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 7, 2014)

It took me seven years of dating Johnna to even be able to talk about the possibility of marriage. At that point, I really had to give her the benfit of the doubt. Honestly, I really lucked out the second time around.

I not only love her, I _like_ her a lot, too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2014)

OK James " WTF were you thinking starting this thread?" That was the first thing that came to my mind. Well I have to tell you it's the very first one I go to and really enjoy it. OK even more when we're picking on you but I have to say you hit a home run on this one. As for myself 57 married 14 years and step daughter in grad school at Penn State. Two small dogs and 2 nothing special cars and a "95 Silverado (2wd) with 80,000 miles on it. 50 carboys +-2, a demi john, 15gal keg and about 30 1 gallon jugs. about 32 carboys are full along with the keg and demi john.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

It's so funny how this thread went from answering questions about marital status to include inventory of carboys! It's like men on their mechanics forums talking about the size of the engines under their hoods! 

To be honest I haven't even counted how many carboys I have lol better go check! Haha to be real I guess this IS a winemaking forum and must include some kind of winemaking talk


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 7, 2014)

Running wolf my pleasure.....Glad we are having a few laughs...We cant be serious all the time...and I swear again...I did not know she was related....

I have carboys everywhere,,i plan to have a roundup soon..and count the things..chestnut.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 7, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Running wolf my pleasure.....Glad we are having a few laughs...We cant be serious all the time...and I swear again...I did not know she was related.... I have carboys everywhere,,i plan to have a roundup soon..and count the things..chestnut.



Haha! Looking forward to hearing the number... Really I'm sure we only have a handful being weekend warriors only! I'm afraid to accumulate more! 5 or 6 - 6 gallon carboys, 1 demijohn, 1 - 3gal. What I do think I need though is another one of those 10 gal or larger fermenting pails like those brute ones... Like not having to take fruit bags out while stirring 6 gallon batches or when doing a few larger ones to go into the demijohn...


----------



## pjd (Jan 7, 2014)

I have resisted until now, I'm 56 married to the prettiest girl I ever met for 36 years, 3 kids, 5 grand kids and 2 more in the oven, a couple dozen assorted Ford trucks and cars and probably 50 carboys, most of them full. By the way, the couple dozen Ford trucks are for my "other" family, I own and operate a Plumbing Heating, Air Conditioning and Electrical business and my Deets Mechanical family drives most of them.


----------



## soccer0ww (Jan 7, 2014)

56 married for 33 years this coming July. 4 kids, 1 grandson. Wife always enjoyed drinking wine, I really enjoy making the wine, so I guess that works out well. I do enjoy a glass now and then. 
And since people are comparing carboys, have about a dozen or so. About half of the carboys are full at the moment


----------



## byathread (Jan 7, 2014)

36yr old stay-at-home dad, never (technically) married, been with my partner 5 years, 1 (almost) 2yr old daughter, 1 dog, 7 chickens, 50,000 bees. Been making mead and beer 10 yrs, wine only 3 months!

Cheers!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a single wine maker, I'm the only one who makes wine here. ;0)


----------



## Logwerx (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm 47 and have been with my wife for almost 42 years now, married for 30 of them so far. Only one child in college, so I have an easy way to get rid of any excess Beer, Wine & Mead.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 8, 2014)

My turn, 66, married 22 first time, 22 the second! One grand child. 13 carboys. NO dogs, cats pets. Besides making & drinking wine our other vice is boating, have a 25 footer in backyard canal & we do 2-3 day fishing/boat camping trips all the time. If I figure out ho to post pictures I'll show the progress on my new Wine Room. Roy


----------



## Elmer (Jan 8, 2014)

Logwerx said:


> I'm 47 and have been with my wife for almost 42 years now, married for 30 of them so far. Only one child in college, so I have an easy way to get rid of any excess Beer, Wine & Mead.




Wow!
I did the math 3 times on that one.
All I can say is at the age you were dating, I was still eating paste!


----------



## knockabout (Jan 8, 2014)

Im 42 years old, happily married for 15 years to a great guy who makes wine with me. We live in San Antonio and have 2 kiddos age 7 and 9years old. Only pet is a snake since the last fish made a jump for it. We started making wine in February and are hooked. We built a wine cellar since then to hold our goodness. I've enjoyed reading this thread!! 
Living the minivan dream!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 8, 2014)

If you're not married you should be...you can make 100 more gallons of wine per year in most states if you are 

I'm 41 and married 17 years to my best friend. I have two boys 12 and 9. Two cats and a dog. I drive an SUV and my wife drives a minivan. I have 4 carboys


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 8, 2014)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> If you're not married you should be...you can make 100 more gallons of wine per year in most states if you are



I don't believe you have to be married in order to enjoy this benefit. Just two adults (by age only) living in the household.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 8, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I don't believe you have to be married in order to enjoy this benefit. Just two adults (by age only) living in the household.



Very true


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 8, 2014)

well...i always have company staying that has to account for something.....


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm 56, married, two kids, suv in driveway BUT it's way more fun than that. Lori and I have been chasing each other since we were 14 and 15 in high school. Best friends, dated, lived together, married other people, consoled each other when marriages failed, lost and found each other many times and stayed the best of friends the whole time. We found each other again about 12 years ago, both unattached at the same time and figured it was time to stop chasing and settle down. We married 8 Months ago and can't begin to explain how lucky and happy we are. She likes my wine too so I think I'll keep her! This is us sometime in the early 80's and then right after we married.
Mike


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 8, 2014)

52, Married 27 years to the same wonderful woman. Occasionally living vicariously through JamesinGalveston.

One son, soon to be 20. We're all driving paid off vehicles so I can save for retirement.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 8, 2014)

38 years old married for 12 years. Have 2 kids, 1 cat and 15 carboys of various sizes. Cheers!


----------



## PatrickShiflet (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm 40, married with 3 children. Two girls , 15 and 11, and a boy 1. . Been making wine just over a year and loving it! We have a truck, minivan, horse, dog, fish and10 carboys. Exciting life!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2014)

Krafty, great story!


----------



## Wiz (Jan 8, 2014)

Just celebrated our 52nd anniversary. We're both 72 and went together in high school. I've been making wine in Costa Rica for 5 years.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 8, 2014)

I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy.
In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen, 
outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one.
We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore.
Driving from La to New Mexico, late at night she hit some black ice and went right over the cliff......end of story.
If i would have married her...I know my whole life would have been different.
She by far was and only has been what you would say is a soul mate.


----------



## pjd (Jan 8, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy.
> In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen,
> outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one.
> We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore.
> ...


 Dang James that's tough!


----------



## TomK-B (Jan 8, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy.
> In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen,
> outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one.
> We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore.
> ...



Very sorry to hear that, James.


----------



## Gwand (Jan 8, 2014)

Sometimes there is only one soul mate per person. Sorry to hear that James.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 8, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy. In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen, outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one. We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore. Driving from La to New Mexico, late at night she hit some black ice and went right over the cliff......end of story. If i would have married her...I know my whole life would have been different. She by far was and only has been what you would say is a soul mate.



Oh gosh James... That's terrible so sorry to hear that. Really... We need to find you a missus! I'm sure there's another one out there - you just haven't found her yet!


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 8, 2014)

James, you are the man. Thanks for the enlightenment, it's a true friend who will share his burden with those he cares about.

BC


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, I'm sure that was a tough one to take. Our lives are shaped by our careful planning, and equally shaped by random events.


----------



## Logwerx (Jan 8, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Wow!
> I did the math 3 times on that one.
> All I can say is at the age you were dating, I was still eating paste!


I met my wife the day we started kindergarden, been together ever since. She told me in 3rd or 4th grade I didn't really have a choice, we were getting married when we graduated. Well the joke was on her, it was actually 3 weeks later.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 9, 2014)

Logwerx said:


> I met my wife the day we started kindergarden, been together ever since. She told me in 3rd or 4th grade I didn't really have a choice, we were getting married when we graduated. Well the joke was on her, it was actually 3 weeks later.



Good for you -- you played hard to get and showed her who was boss. 

By the way, she said you were getting married "when you graduated" from what? Grammar school?


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm 47 and single never married, never will be (I run to fast to get married), 1 dog and 1 cat. I drive thunderbird and and my sportster. 1 6 gal 3 5 gal 5 1 gal, been making wine 3 months.

And Elmer I still eat the Paste


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 9, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy.
> In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen,
> outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one.
> We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore.
> ...



Oh James, I'm so sorry for your loss. Peace, my friend.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

As one who has lost my wife, the best advice I can offer is a W. Churchill quote. 
"If you're going through hell, keep going."


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I normally dont speak of this but after about 3 hot toddies, i feel kinda fuzzy.
> In my 20s i was engaged to one the most beautiful woman i have ever seen,
> outdoorsy,artsy,down to earth, everything rolled up in one.
> We had set a date to get married on Dec 24th. her grandmother was to ill to make the trip to Louisiana, and Debbie wanted to go see her before we were married, and get the wedding dress her mom wore.
> ...


 



Thanks for sharing James, that is soooo sad can't even imagine. 

Hot toddies are good!!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2014)

James 

That has got to be one of the saddest things I ever read. I am so sorry for your loss. It appears that she still lives on in your heart. 

johnT.


----------

